# تصاميم بيوت جاهزة



## ابوفرقان (26 سبتمبر 2009)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------












--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------












---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------












--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------












-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------












-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------












---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------












-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------











ت













__________________________________________________ _____













__________________________________________________ ____













__________________________________________________ _____













__________________________________________________ _____













__________________________________________________ _____













__________________________________________________ ____













__________________________________________________ _____













__________________________________________________ _____













__________________________________________________ ______


----------



## احمد محمد الزينى (24 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## sweisi (15 يوليو 2010)

خرائط جميلة جدا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## سوزانة (15 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مازن ألحسن (15 يوليو 2010)

برك الله فيك مجهود رائع


----------



## أدون ماكن (27 يوليو 2010)

جميله التصاميم دى جدا


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (27 يوليو 2010)

جزيت خيرا وبارك الله فيك وفي علمك


----------



## AHWAL (31 يوليو 2010)

يعطيك العافية

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## sefoo (4 ديسمبر 2010)

عاشت ايدك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## jasminee (30 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## salsarock (2 يناير 2011)

gazak allah alf 5eeeer


----------



## احمد1974 (6 يناير 2011)

الف شكر اخويه العزيز ولكن هل لديد اي خرائط لمساحة ارض 100متر او 200متر


----------



## ام شاد (7 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a.younis (7 يناير 2011)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
باتوفيق


----------



## saif-1970 (17 فبراير 2011)

الله يعطيك ويجزاك بالخير ومشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## الاستاذ باسل (9 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بك على التصاميم 
روووووووووعه


----------



## ولاء الياسري (10 مارس 2011)

شكرا بارك الله بكم


----------



## mohammed215 (11 مارس 2011)

ألف شكرا


----------



## iyadcoo (15 مارس 2011)

جميل والله ماشاء الله


----------



## سامي1969 (21 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لهذه التصاميم الجميله ... ارجو منكم ان تصممو لي خارطه بيت صغير لمساحه 120 متر مربع 
مع فائق شكري وتقديري


----------



## علي ضعيف (12 مايو 2011)

نحتاج الى خرائط صغيرة خاصة اذا كانت عراقية كون مساحات الدور في العراق حاليا صغيرة ويجب ان تستغل استغلال كامل


----------



## م_عبد الرحمن عزيز (12 مايو 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية وما تقصر


----------



## mahmoudmam83 (19 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## رقيه (19 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alwsh1 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

جزيل الشكر موصول لك


----------



## رواء طارق (22 سبتمبر 2012)

يعطيك العافية على المجهود


----------



## rony800 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور


----------



## khaled alshammry (14 أكتوبر 2013)

تصاميم جدا رائعة وأنا استفدت منها 
وسرقت كم فكرة من تصاميمك 
ومشكووووور


----------

